# Good news



## coldclarity (Apr 18, 2009)

Our 20 week scan this week went well. We had to go for a detailed heart scan cos of the risk of heart defects, but it was fine. I was really worried cos my (pre-existing) diabetes was picked up at the end of the first trimester so my blood sugar was out of control while all the development was happening. Such a relief to see a whole healthy baby wriggling away in there


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm so pleased for you, what great news! Hoping that all progresses well!


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 18, 2009)

What great news


----------



## Steff (Apr 18, 2009)

great news x


----------



## bev (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats wonderful news! I hope we get to see pics of the little one when its born? Bev


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats is it a boy / girl?


----------



## coldclarity (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks all 

Bev, yes there will be photos. Cute ones at that 

Tasha, we don't know. We chose not to find out. We don't really care, it's more fun this way, and we really don't want a world of pink or blue. Just happy to have a healthy baby on the way </cliches>.


----------



## Admin (Apr 20, 2009)

*Congratulations and welcome to the club!!*

Congratulations and welcome to the club!!
I am now 29+ weeks - and had 28 week scan last week - and baby perfectly normal so far - but now in the massive growth stage - so fingers crossed form here on in. Insulin need is gradually getting larger (as is belly!)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2009)

Admin said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the club!!
> ...



Is that the low saturated fat, low sugar pudding club?


----------



## coldclarity (Apr 20, 2009)

I meant to say congratulations to you too Admin 



Northerner said:


> Is that the low saturated fat, low sugar pudding club?


I like it. Though I'd much rather have the full fat full sugar version *drools*


----------

